# Anyone ever try "Plow Slick"



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Month's back I ran across "Plow Slick" on my facebook feed that a friend of mine liked.

Saved the link thinking maybe I'd give it some thought someday for the snowblower.

Seeing all the recent posts again about modifying chutes with sleds, using cooking sprays...etc, it triggered my memory.

Just wanted to toss this out there and see if anyone has ever heard of this or tried it or a similar product.

Plow-Slick The slickest non-stick slippery snowplow coating

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Doesn't sound practical for a snowblower - smallest is a 1 gallon can.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

CO Snow said:


> Doesn't sound practical for a snowblower - smallest is a 1 gallon can.


I believe smallest is 12 ounces. But, I have two issues and wouldn't go for it. First, $53 with shipping for 12 ounce is a lot for an item with many cheaper choices. Plus, this is a specialty item and there doesn't seem to much I can do with it beyond my snow thrower and a few shovels.

As important for me though, I don't like dealing with a product if I can't tell what's in it and there's no information on contents. For example, what will it do to plastic or rubber it comes in contact with.

As I said, there's cheaper stuff I can evaluate for myself with alternative uses that make them preferable to me.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Car wax does the same... thing and you probably already have some.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Teflon spray, works excellent. I spray it liberally inside the auger housing and apply a light coat on the outside of the machine. Snow slides right off, makes for quick and easy clean-up when putting the machine away. I've only used my snowblower once since the rebuild so I can't comment on how long it lasts but it's $10 or less per can. My guess would be 1 can every 2 years.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kielbasa said:


> Car wax does the same... thing and you probably already have some.


:smiley-signs009:


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Dragonsm said:


> Month's back I ran across "Plow Slick" on my facebook feed that a friend of mine liked.
> 
> Saved the link thinking maybe I'd give it some thought someday for the snowblower.
> 
> ...


My brother picked me up a spray bottle of this stuff made by DUPONT. (It was $5).
Snow & Ice 
Non-Stick clear coating.
It says on the can it has Teflon in their.
Teflon flouropolymer to be precise and silicone.
It also contains heptane, branched, cyclic and linear, petroleum distillates, acetone, propane and butane.
A lot of that stuff isnt in cooking silicone.
Its their own unique blend.
Haven't had a chance to use it yet, no snow, but I have a feeling this stuff is going to work better than the straight silicone spray I got in the beginning of the winter. Which wore off fast. I sprayed it on a few weeks before and the snow came, it had worn off already. This stuff says its long lasting and heat resistant. 
DuPont? Lubricants & Greases
Part # DSR610101
It's a light blue and white can DUPONT in red.
Has anyone tried this stuff it looks like it's pretty good stuff?
If it works well, I'll be getting this stuff from now on. That's a heck of a combination of chemicals.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I've never treated my machine with any of that stuff.. never really saw a need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

